# Foxpro Spitfire



## Kennyd

I was just in *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*'s Sporting Goods the other day and saw the Foxpro Spitfire. I have read a few reviews on this, but not sure if spending $200 is wise. I use hand calls now, but does anyone think the $ money is worth it?


----------



## jeremy

I guess it depends, I am not confident with my howls. I do use mouth calls for my rabbit squalls though. So I guess it all depends on your level of confidence for the call you choose. The spitfire does give you alot of volume for windy days and gives the option for a speaker to get that call away from you.


----------



## sager67

How far can you sit from this unit and still be able to use the remote?


----------



## jeremy

The company website says 100+ yards, I would think that would be best possible scenerio, I would say it would be less, maybe others with more experience with this model can help.


----------



## gonefishn

Yes, it is worth the money. Its nice to be able to sit 30 - 40 yards down wind of the caller.


----------



## coyotekidd

I recently purchased a jonny stewart predator call. I only paid $35 and am very happy w/it. It has a remote that works up to 50 yards. It only has 5 different sounds but the animals respond and you can always try to mimick the sounds w/a mouth caller. I prefer the electronic because it take salot less movement that a hand caller. I'd love to have a Foxpro but that is kind of pricey. Maybe if I start making money from it I can save up for an upgrade.


----------



## Girdham

All in all I would have to agree with Jeremy. I think that it depends on the confidence you have in your calls. I don't have much confidence in my howls either. Therefore, I was looking to buy either a spitfire or a power dog. Like coyotekidd said, I was wanting it not only for calling in the yotes, but also as a call tutor basically. That way I can try to imitate the sounds and not always rely on the electronics.


----------



## Swapfoot

My Spitfire works great. I love the SD memory and the ability to tailor my sounds to my area and what works here. The remote works well at the 50 yds or less that I place it. I haven't tried any farther than that. For the money it's a great buy in my opinion.


----------



## AdamK

I am happy with my Spitfire. The remote works great, I have setup as far away as 70 yards and had good control. I have two compalints, but instead of spending $600 for a Fury, I will put up with them. #1, the steps in the volume seem to be large, 1 and 2 are very quiet, 3 & 4 step up a little and 5 is a very loud big jump. #2 I have found it is best to adjust the volume level at a silent or quiet part of the sound as the change from 4 to 5 is extreme enough that it is noticeable in the sound either up or down. I ordered mine through All Predator Calls, I was able to pick my sounds on their website. Their website does not let you pick the order of the sounds, I called after I submitted my sounds and they put them in the order I wanted.


----------



## Girdham

I bought a spitfire, I see the difference in the volume...wow. I have been trying to figure out how to add the other calls that I had purchased from the foxpro site without success. I downloaded the sounds and haven't been able to figure out what I'm doing wrong with the programmer so I added them to the memory card with the card reader. Then I plug the remote into the call to transfer the sound list and every time I end up without a change. Any words of wisdom for this issue?


----------



## AdamK

Sorry, I haven't tried to add any sounds yet. I spent a couple hours picking mine, and so far I am happy.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Girdham said:


> I bought a spitfire, I see the difference in the volume...wow. I have been trying to figure out how to add the other calls that I had purchased from the foxpro site without success. I downloaded the sounds and haven't been able to figure out what I'm doing wrong with the programmer so I added them to the memory card with the card reader. Then I plug the remote into the call to transfer the sound list and every time I end up without a change. Any words of wisdom for this issue?


I never use their utility, I just plug the caller into my computer with a USB cord and a new drive appears. Then I just drag and drop the sounds into it using the standard Foxpro naming rules. This might help:



> *4.3 DOWNLOADING NEW PLAYLIST TO TX-24*
> Program your sounds into the SPITFIRE as outlined in the instruction manual.
> Make certain that you do not use the same number for more than one sound!
> Note that the transmitter can only display 21 characters per line. The first 3
> characters must be the sound number, from "000" through "023". Place a space
> between the sound number and the sound name. 17 characters remain for the
> sound name. Although the sound name can have more characters, the TX-24
> will only display the first 17 characters. Any additional ones will not be
> displayed.
> 
> NOTE: You must have 24 sounds labeled 000 - 023 programmed into the
> Spitfire before you can download a playlist. You will also need to obtain a
> 3.5mm male-to-male stereo patch cable for this process.
> 
> 1) Disconnect all accessories from the SPITFIRE (i.e. speakers or decoy)
> 2) Turn the power off on both the SPITFIRE and the TX-24.
> 3) Connect patch cable from the sound upload jack on the TX-24 to the
> AUX jack on the SPITFIRE.
> 4) Turn on the TX-24
> 5) After being powered on, the TX-24 display will say "Turn On Caller"
> 6) Power on the SPITFIRE
> 7) The display on the TX-24 will display "Transfer". When it's done, the
> display will say "Unplug Cable Press Send".
> 8) Unplug the cable from both the transmitter and SPITFIRE
> 9) Press and hold the send button for several seconds. The playlist has
> been transferred.
> 
> NOTE: This process may take a few seconds. DO
> NOT turn off the TX-24 or SPITFIRE during this
> process.


----------



## Girdham

Thank you, this was very helpful: NOTE: You must have 24 sounds labeled 000 - 023 programmed into the 
Spitfire before you can download a playlist. You will also need to obtain a 
3.5mm male-to-male stereo patch cable for this process. It finally clicked that I can only have 24 sounds on the remote. It doesn't matter how many you put on there, it will only play the first 24. thank you again.


----------



## Antlerz22

Ok just ordered tonight the foxpro wildfire with 35 sounds. It was hard to decide what sounds, but I went through our topics and also listened to them online and picked them. I got three hog sounds for some hog hunting here as well. I hope it gets here by this weekend Im wanting to try it out and see if it really makes a difference or not. I also got the black jack with it as well, so the two should improve the odds of success--certainly cant hurt.


----------



## youngdon

Good luck A22 !


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Good luck A22 !


 Thanks Don, any suggestions on a starting sound and follow up sounds? BTW it has fox bang which I would love to be able to capitalize on if you catch my drift!!


----------

